

Show HN: Real Time Traffic Grassroots Project (RFC) - borrelan
http://www.sabkatraffic.com

======
tylerwl
Given the usefulness of this project, it seems like you could get a lot of
local press coverage. Have you tried reaching out to anyone yet?

~~~
borrelan
Thanks for the feedback. We are looking for local press coverage, but are not
sure how to reach out to them. Our goal is to position ourselves as the
people's choice.

~~~
tylerwl
You're welcome. Have you tried seeing if any of the editors of your target
publications are active on Twitter or Facebook? Both can be a good starting
point for building relationships.

